# Got shot rifle hunting--back to archery



## Ambidextrous (May 31, 2014)

I was shot in the arm while on a rifle hunt in Colorado. I am going to get back into Archery hunting again, assuming I can pull back a bow. I drew the San Juan/Abajo unit. Is it any good down there. Is there a lot of private property?

If you are interested in reading the story about me being shot you can visit my blog. www.huntingmusthaves.com


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I remember reading about this....I'm glad to see you'll be back out hunting again..did they ever find the guy?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

That's a great unit with lots of public ground. You should have a great time down there. Glad to hear you've healed up... now to read your story.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Holy Chit Man! Was that the exit wound, or did he hit low on the arm?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow! Is part 3 available? How's the arm doing you tough son-of-a gun?!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! 
I love your Username


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Omh this is unbelievable. Saved so I can read your blog


----------



## Ambidextrous (May 31, 2014)

*Part 3*

I will post part 3 sometime this week. Through my blog, I hope to help prevent things like this from happening to others and also to help others to get through tough times. This experience proved to be both physically and mentally taxing for myself and family.


----------



## Ambidextrous (May 31, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So what else do you know from the perspective of the hunter who shot you? Was the doe close to you? How did you get his information?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Did you ever get any explanation from the guy who shot you? What happen to him?


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Ambidextrous,

I am happy to see you on here and hearing that you are recovering still. Scary moments and a long recovery for sure. 

You are a good guy and I appreciate your sharing of your story. Have you recovered well enough to play bball again too? I remember you could hoop it up pretty good back in our younger days.

Firehawk


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Glad to hear you have recovered, at least for the most part.
Just so you know, if you are not physically able to draw or shoot a bow because of your injury, you can get a waiver from a doctor to use a crossbow during the archery season. Might be expensive to get a good crossbow, but at least you would still be able to participate in the archery hunt.

Good luck, and let us know how it all turns out!!


----------



## Ambidextrous (May 31, 2014)

I tried pulling a recurve back about 6 weeks ago. NO pain or anything but the next day I had a weird sensation in my pinky most of the day. I think I probably broke some scar tissue loose. Need to start getting serious about shooting so I am ready.

My bone transplant is approx 80-90% healed after 19 months. I can do most of what I used to but I am still careful. I don't have the padding on my arm i used to.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

No shame in a crossbow either Ambi. You may want to go ahead and get the waiver ahead of time so you have it. Who knows where the laws go down the road and if you end up having something that makes drawing a bow difficult. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Ambidextrous (May 31, 2014)

That's good advice. Thanks


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd second Muleskinner on that. Nothing wrong with a cross bow, heck I'm sure a lot of us bow guys would shoot em if we got the chance!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Man I just read part 3. Please continue writing it is very intriguing. I guess I'm just interested in the happy ending. 

I could only imagine what you have/are still going through.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I also heard about this from a friend that was hunting the general area just after your incident happened. Glad to hear you're doing alright considering what could have happened. Ill pass the info about your blog on to him.


... VERY anxious to hear the shooters explanation of taking such a shot.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> Glad to hear you have recovered, at least for the most part.
> Just so you know, if you are not physically able to draw or shoot a bow because of your injury, you can get a waiver from a doctor to use a crossbow during the archery season. Might be expensive to get a good crossbow, but at least you would still be able to participate in the archery hunt.
> 
> Good luck, and let us know how it all turns out!!


Relatively, Its expensive to get a _good_ bow nowadays...

-Here's another vote to go the crossbow route-


----------



## hansenusn (May 19, 2014)

Im glad to see that you still have the will to get back out in the field after that. I would go with the crossbow in a heartbeat until you know your arm can safely handle the pressure from a bow. No sense in risking further injury in my opinion.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Having shot a cross bow, a compound bow is much easier to hunt with and has a longer range. cross bow is really bulky and I really don't like unless in a tree stand. Better than nothing, yes, but not like a compound. Now a recurve is more of an art, and I'm not that good. Maybe one day.


----------

